# C.a.s.h.



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

These people are scary!, They are nutballs!


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

http://www.all-creatures.org/cash/let-20040325.html
Over 50%......lol. Where do they get their statistics?  I swear they pick numbers out of a hat. These people are so dumb it's funny. Why weren't they drowned at birth?


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*Kill 'em with kindness?*

I can't wait to see their response to my email. I hope they get rude with me. If I get one, I'll post it.

Steve


----------



## ColdShot (Jan 28, 2003)

*Sheesh....*

Man, it's hard to believe that there are people out there that pathetic. Attention-starved, I can see, to a degree, but GET REAL!!!


----------

